# Just got back from the....



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

... Central Database Authority (NADRA.. the largest database of people on earth). Paid them 100 Rupees and got my official *"You have been vaccinated Boyo!"* papers.

NOW I can get on any airplane to anywhere (except Saudi Arabia and Australia). Not that I plan to. But I can.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Meanwhile, the EU does not want made-in-India Astra-Zeneca. (We keep a small supply of British Astra-Zeneca and Pfizer for people traveling to Saudi Arabia... they don't accept Chinese vaccinations or Russian ones).

It looks like the EU is saying the exact same thing I had said few months earlier right here:

Indian AstraZeneca vaccine not approved for EU

*India's version of AstraZeneca's coronavirus vaccine is not authorised in the EU due to the possibility of “differences” with the original, Europe's drug regulator has said.*

The African Union has complained that the EU's non-recognition of the low-cost Indian-made Covishield jab might be detrimental to people in Africa where it is widely used.

“Even though it may use an analogous production technology to Vaxzevria (AstraZeneca's vaccine), Covishield as such is not currently approved under EU rules,” the European Medicines Agency (EMA) said in a statement to AFP.

“This is because vaccines are biological products. *Even tiny differences in the manufacturing conditions can result in differences in the final product,* and EU law therefore requires the manufacturing sites and production process to be assessed and approved as part of the authorisation process.”


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for keeping us posted


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome.

These certificates have increased importance as they have started firing people from their jobs if they can't give proof of vaccination.

Do I agree with that? Totally.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

99.5% Of People Killed By Covid In Last 6 Months Were Unvaccinated, Data Suggests


CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky has emphasized nearly every Covid-19 death is now preventable.




www.forbes.com





*99.5% Of People Killed By Covid In Last 6 Months Were Unvaccinated, Data Suggests*


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And you have to remember they admitted everyone that died Even if they got hit by a bus hit on their motorcycle fell off a building got shot in the head if they tested positive for Covid they were listed as a Covid death. Know a guy that his son was killed in a motorcycle crash and he tested positive for COVID-19 and he was listed as died from COVID. So we can believe all goverment statistics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cjw said:


> And you have to remember they admitted everyone that died Even if they got hit by a bus hit on their motorcycle fell off a building got shot in the head if they tested positive for Covid they were listed as a Covid death. Know a guy that his son was killed in a motorcycle crash and he tested positive for COVID-19 and he was listed as died from COVID. So we can believe all goverment statistics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, I believe absolutely nothing a politician says and that goes for most government employees as well. One statistic I can trust is that 100% of us has been lied to by those we've elected.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

When a child is dropped on it's head... oops.. "Honey.. I think we damaged it"... "Oh that's okay... we'll send it to politician school. Might end up running the country". 

Who cares what any politician sez... I care what the doctors say.

Do you beleive that doctors are lying when they say vaccines can save most of us from grief???


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is how long they normally study and test vaccines 10 to 15 years. Not a year. So we’re the test monkeys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> When a child is dropped on it's head... oops.. "Honey.. I think we damaged it"... "Oh that's okay... we'll send it to politician school. Might end up running the country".
> 
> Who cares what any politician sez... I care what the doctors say.
> 
> Do you beleive that doctors are lying when they say vaccines can save most of us from grief???


By Doctors do you mean this one ?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cjw said:


> So we’re the test monkeys.


Yep. And I am grateful for that.

We volunteered to be test subjects on the condition we be the first in line to get vaccines. And we did get... and are getting... as much as we think we need. And the shots are FREE.

Today we have the third best economic and social recovery after the covid hit. Only New Zealand and Hong Kong did it better but then they are a fraction of our size.

Sometimes gambles pay off bigtime.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

treefork said:


> By Doctors do you mean this one ?


I don't know who that is. If he was any good, I would have recognized him.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sean Khan said:


> Yep. And I am grateful for that.
> 
> We volunteered to be test subjects on the condition we be the first in line to get vaccines. And we did get... and are getting... as much as we think we need. And the shots are FREE.
> 
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Pay off ? Nobody knows what the long-term ramifications are of that vaccine. And none of the medical professionals can tell you either because it hasn’t been studied long enough so that’s a gamble you’re willing to take it have Add it. I wouldn’t give a vaccine to my dog that’s been tested less than a year. Would you want to have eye surgery on a technique that’s been tested less than a year. But I’m sure a bunch of sheepels would.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cjw said:


> Nobody knows what the long-term ramifications are of that vaccine.


It's an old school vaccine made by old school technology. It is not an mRNA vaccine like Pfizer or Moderna. So we DO know what the long-term ramifications are. No surprises.

The other thing about my vaccine is, it was made for the military. No civilians/politicians involved. That increases my level of trust in it exponentially.

You are correct about mRNA vaccines like Pfizer... I wouldn't give that to my... or any dog either.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I identify as being vaccinated! 😉


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sean Khan said:


> When a child is dropped on it's head... oops.. "Honey.. I think we damaged it"... "Oh that's okay... we'll send it to politician school. Might end up running the country".
> 
> Who cares what any politician sez... I care what the doctors say.
> 
> Do you beleive that doctors are lying when they say vaccines can save most of us from grief???







__





18 spectacularly wrong predictions made around the time of first Earth Day in 1970, expect more this year | American Enterprise Institute - AEI


Tomorrow (Monday, April 22) is Earth Day 2019 and time for my annual Earth Day post on spectacularly wrong predictions around the time of the first Earth Day in 1970….. In the May 2000 issue of Reason Magazine, award-winning science correspondent Ronald Bailey wrote an excellent article titled...




www.aei.org





Here's some doctors and scientists that didn't lie and saved us from grief!!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

They wuz dumb as an eggplant back then.....

*Peter Gunter, a North Texas State University professor, wrote in 1970, “Demographers agree almost unanimously on the following grim timetable: by 1975 widespread famines will begin in India; these will spread by 1990 to include all of India, **Pakistan**, China and*

haha... ducking egghead .... No we didn't die of hunger....

BUT:

1. Scientists are people too. But they are more often right than wrong.

2. Being an alarmist is not necessarily a bad thing. Many bad things did not happen because the rest of us took steps to make sure the worst predictions do not come true.

Like we removed FREON from air-conditioners because it was ruining the ozone layer making us all get skin cancer from extra UV radiation.

We replaced FREON with R600... which is highly refined BUTANE (like in your cigarette lighter). So now our air-conditioners can explode like a bomb. (yes really!)









Four killed as many injured as air-conditioner blows up | The Express Tribune


Blast occurred during gas refill; roof of the residential building caved in




tribune.com.pk





*The explosion was so intense that the roof of the five-storey building caved in. The debris falling in the lane killed..... The falling rubble also damaged the roof of the next door building.*

But we saved the environment, hey!

Point is, I can also give plenty of examples that make engineers and scientists look stupid. But I'll still stick by them because there is always a chance they are not morons.

With a politician, there is no chance. Those are morons for sure.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

treefork said:


> View attachment 351783


I wouldn't worry so much about whether people will respect your chosen identity- "identifying as" seems to be a pretty tough battle for those who choose to take it up but more power to them I guess, so long as they are not hurting others. Also not sure what recourse somebody has if a virus refuses to respect them "identifying as" vaccinated when they are not. Maybe get angry and yell at the virus for discriminating / not respecting the chosen identity?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The world is full of vaxxo-phobes!!! People make vaxxo-phobic jokes on TV! I feel discriminated against! I want me rights!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about whether people will respect your chosen identity- "identifying as" seems to be a pretty tough battle for those who choose to take it up but more power to them I guess, so long as they are not hurting others. Also not sure what recourse somebody has if a virus refuses to respect them "identifying as" vaccinated when they are not. Maybe get angry and yell at the virus for discriminating / not respecting the chosen identity?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

well the doctors/scientists who are paid by the government say yay,real doctors say nay,follow the money trail


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

This thread is too funny, Cjw the man with all the spss good to see you posting again.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Censorship?!?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Censorship?!?


Probably from the same doctors he thinks are out to get him....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

treefork said:


> View attachment 351811



The memes are awesome, but the dates on the one with crazy needle fear one should probably be changed. Sadly, we’ve been having kids die from preventable disease since Wakefield’s faked research sparked the latest round of medical / needle / vax phobia in the late 90’s. But the mistrust of and disbelief in medicine, and all of science really, has been running a lot longer than that. The Wakefield inspired antivax and current covid related anti-science episodes are just the latest chapters in a long and proud (?) history of science denial that has been around as long as science and tech have been improving life.

And it is interesting how the first generation or two to grow up not praying for their kids to be passed over by smallpox, polio, or TB (to name a few), who also live in a time where antibiotics have turned serious life threatening diseases into the hassle of waiting in line to pick up a prescription take a lot of it for granted without really appreciating it.

Like while casually walking down the hall after flipping on a light switch instead of lighting a candle to carry, after using a flush toilet rather than an outhouse, before heading to the kitchen to pull something out of the fridge to warm in the microwave while the coffee perks.

Perhaps the ultimate irony is using handheld communicators that used to be the stuff of Dick Tracy comics and Star Trek episodes to bounce anti-science conspiracy type memes off satellites all around the world (or would it be across the earth?) while the coffee is brewing.

All while for the first time ever, in literally all of human history, we are more at risk from too much food rather than too little with more of us over nourishing ourselves to death rather than starving. At the same time as infant and childhood mortality rates are far lower than at any other time in history thanks to vaccines, antibiotics, and other medical advances. An amazing time when a torn knee ligament or worn-out hip means a couple months of PT appointments after surgery rather than accepting being a gimp for the rest of your days. All while things like defibrillators, bypass, and angioplasty surgeries have changed life ending heart events into a couple more decades of quality life. Anyone want to chat about the miracle of organ transplants- from kidneys to livers to lungs to the much more common place corneas for cataracts?

This is also a time when more than a few of our parents or grandparents were around for both the first flight at Kitty Hawk and a man walking on the moon (only ~66 years between them). Fun to recall those same peolpe telling us about walking or riding a horse as we asked for the car keys.

A time when life spans increased more in a century than in any other millennia in history, even as self-inflicted lifestyle related causes of death replace natural ones at the top of the list of leading causes.

Food, medicine, engineering, and more. *Science- it really is like magic that works*. With the only thing more predictable than science contributing to advances being people disbelieving it all as it happens. Maybe a necessary yang to the yin.


Does science always get it right? Not by any means. But if one looks at where we are vs where we were and ponders the number of steps forward vs the number back one might be tempted to conclude there is a pretty solid record in spite of what the naysayers trumpet to the world.

When I was growing up a friend on the backside of the block lost his father to an antibiotic allergy while being treated for pneumonia- the early days of penicillins. It is a true shame that father was gone early, but not much of an argument for skipping all of the benefit the world has gotten from antibiotics. Even if depriving millions in the future of antibiotics would have spared the life of my friends father. No matter what those who sometimes focus on one isolated event to the exclusion of the sum total would say.

So for all the ranting here, I have to admit that there is one thing I cherish and believe in more than fact and science. And that would be the freedom of expression we enjoy here. Without that, exchange of ideas that often lead to further advancement would be severely hampered along with so much else that enriches life. So long as it isn’t harmful to somebody else (ie yelling “fire” in a crowded theater) there is little I support more than free thinking and free speech- no matter how well founded.

So circling back to the beginning- the memes are awesome. They really are, both as a barometer of our current condition and as points for reflection. Although I still don’t get the point of the censorship one (I’m just that slow sometimes).

If any are really vested in memes get your internet warmed up- I will be teaching a climate change course this coming fall semester- should be pretty fertile ground for either factual discussion, or meme retorts, or both.


So after ranting on science for far too long I’ll close by saying *THANK GOD for SLINGSHOTS*! Because without them my leading pastime might be serving as a lightning rod. But then I suppose everyone has a calling. 🤔


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Or, maybe the same largely govt funded research enterprise that brought us the twentieth century turned and conspired with the medical community to hoodwink us all with a fake virus thingy so that Bill Gates could microchip us with this supposed vaccine as part of a plot to control us all so that, well, I'm not sure of the exact end goal but I'll bet that communism is probably part of it. Because while the people working in science and medicine will tell you the pursued those careers to make the world a better place, that is a charade and they are really there because they hate democracy and want to subjugate the masses. Or something like that. It is possible I suppose. 🤔 I mean, it really is literally possible.

In a world where many things are possible, the challenge is in using reason to identify the probable, and evidence to separate that which is real from that which isn't.


Cheers, and happy shooting to all. 

Sincerely. Wherever any may stand relative to the great covid divide. In a world where nobody will every agree on everything, it is a comfort to know that most (if not all) can find some common ground.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> When a child is dropped on it's head... oops.. "Honey.. I think we damaged it"... "Oh that's okay... we'll send it to politician school. Might end up running the country".
> 
> Who cares what any politician sez... I care what the doctors say.
> 
> Do you beleive that doctors are lying when they say vaccines can save most of us from grief???


Doctors are just people. some have a high opinion of themselves, some are in it for the money, some tout whatever the rest of the medical community says. Your average Doctor regardless of moral fiber has neither the time or the equipment to test a vaccine and the doctors that do may be working for the drug companies.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> Doctors are just people.


Doctors are *EDUCATED* people. More or less. I would tend to listen to the person who went to school for more years than I did.

Besides, I have quite a bit of engineering and chemistry knowledge of my own.. I didn't just get up out of bed and scratch my bum and decide who to believe or not to believe at any given day.... I have logic on my side, not "something my gut tells me is true". 

I do have a belief system... one that has worked very well for me. Here are my top ten beliefs in case you are interested:

1. Allah can see you wanking off. And the video is being recorded.
2. When your dog growls at someone, that someone is the bad guy 90% of the time. Dogs are telepathic.
3. Do not cut down trees.
4. Stay away from vegans. 
5. Don't put your money in a bank.
6. Best way to defuse a woman is to feed her mango pickles.
7. There is no language called "Chinese". They just make funny sounds, then go into a corner and laugh at us in perfect English.
8. Tie your wallet to your underwear.
9. Always wear shoes with rubber soles.
10. Blades keep evil away. Both human and supernatural.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Love the list! For me, I would translate / change Alah to God (same entity people following different branches of Abrahamic religions realize it or not- interesting to contemplate that one as we bomb each other), make exceptions for cutting the trees when needed but quadruple the penalty for cutting them when it isn't necessary, and double down on the avoiding vegans- veganism played no part in any of our revolutionary history and is merely a modern day fad- even though most of the first world would be better off going 80% vegan while still enjoying some meat time to time. And if the mango pickles really work I'll order two cases right away!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I would translate / change Alah to God


Just a habit they drilled into me in religion class in school.

The reason is, "God" implies masculinity. And it is not a name anyway. So we use a name.. and one that is neither masculine nor feminine.... "Allah".

God in the Koran has 99 names. One of those 99 names will work for you if you invoke it.. it is different for each person. For example, I often pray to "The Artist"... not to Allah... specially when I am working on metal.. making a knife or such. Worked out nicely for me so far, if you believe in luck or that sort of thing.

Legend has it, us ordinary people have been given 99 names to choose which to use when praying .... Jesus was given 4,000. And he only used one of them to raise the dead. And we are never to know THAT one.



High Desert Flipper said:


> make exceptions for cutting the trees when needed but quadruple the penalty for cutting them when it isn't necessary


Fair enough.



High Desert Flipper said:


> double down on the avoiding vegans- veganism played no part in any of our revolutionary history and is merely a modern day fad


I am waiting for the next fad out of Hollywood that will torment us for a decade or two.



High Desert Flipper said:


> if the mango pickles really work


Oh boy, does it work.... It works on all females from 8 to 80.. they can't resist it. At least I have never seen one that can. Even stops them from getting morning sickness when pregnant.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Haha! I really wish I had known about the pickles a few decades back when we were having our kids, but we survived pretty well I guess. And let ceiling cat know to be careful, easy to keep a slingshot on the nightstand!

I don't have a count for how many names Christians and Jews have for "God" but it may approach the 99 you cite, especially if you go back to the biblical languages of that time. And if I understand correctly, Christians in the Middle East occasionally use Allah.

And the vegans: one of the fun things I learned while putting one of my classes together- anthropologists have not found any evidence for any society ever that was exclusively vegetarian (vegan) or carnivore (even the Eskimo's nibble on the occasional plant up in the arctic). Although studies on groups like gladiators suggest we do very well with a highly plant centric diet. Our history seems to affirm that we are omnivores that do well when a lot of plants are in the mix.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Our history seems to affirm that we are omnivores that do well when a lot of plants are in the mix.


I try to go for three-quarters veggies and a quarter meat on my plate. I started getting better at doing that when I discovered how to steam vegetables in a microwave.... chop in small pieces, wrap well in two layers of paper-towel and zap in microwave for three minutes. Carrots work best.



High Desert Flipper said:


> Christians in the Middle East occasionally use Allah.


I wouldn't know... never been to the Middle East. Ours don't use a name, at least.

Here are the 99 names. It often takes years to find out which is lucky for you to use, if you believe in that sort of thing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

#donttreadonme


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Love the list! For me, I would translate / change Alah to God (same entity people following different branches of Abrahamic religions realize it or not- interesting to contemplate that one as we bomb each other), make exceptions for cutting the trees when needed but quadruple the penalty for cutting them when it isn't necessary, and double down on the avoiding vegans- veganism played no part in any of our revolutionary history and is merely a modern day fad- even though most of the first world would be better off going 80% vegan while still enjoying some meat time to time. And if the mango pickles really work I'll order two cases right away!


mango pickles work with my woman almost as well as those hoyty toyty chocolates


----------

